# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Trucos de amor

## Bhathe

Soy sincero y he utilizado la magia en contadas ocasiones, aunque siempre con el fin de agradar a alguien especial o incluso pedirle que salga conmigo. Cuando veo en las series que a los protagonistas le suele ocurrir, con excepción de algunos que parece que los trucos de magia lo toman como una especie de broma y no lo sacan como si fuese algo que realmente merece la pena, pienso ¿por qué yo no? Y realmente he tenido algún que otro momento romántico gracias a esto, y me ha animado a seguir aprendiendo un poco más, para seguir manejando de la mejor forma posible mis relaciones y aprender más trucos.

----------


## krikozzo

Yo hago exactamente lo mismo  :Mdr:

----------

